

Ask Me, Not the Media, What It’s Like to Have Schizophrenia - DanBC
http://themighty.com/2015/06/ask-me-not-the-media-what-its-like-to-have-schizophrenia/

======
MichaelCrawford
I went public with my dchizoaffective disorder as a result of the Heaven's
Gate mass suicide in San Diego, in 1997.

My objective was to point out that reality is not as concrete as it seems.

[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/scizoaffective-
disorder/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/scizoaffective-disorder/)

